# REW Version 4.0 Now Available for Download...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

For those that may be interested, REW Version 4.0 is ready for download.

Room EQ Wizard V4.0 

You must be registered and logged in to download.


_*A special thanks to Shack owner/partner, JohnM (John Mulcahy), for all the time and effort he has dedicated in bringing us an absolutely fabulous room eq software program... *_:T


----------



## titch-- (Sep 15, 2006)

I know none of you guys dont know me, but I just wanna say thx for all the hard work you guys must have done for this.  

thx


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

It looks quite different to the previous version. Now I just need to work out were everything is. 

Good work John.

Harry.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

Three cheers for John M for REW 4.0. :T 

Hip-hip. Hooray! 

Hip-hip. Hooray!

Hip-hip. Hooray!

Thankyou, John.


----------



## texfrazer (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks John!

I can't wait to try out the new 4.0! My wife is also a big fan of yours (thanks to what you've been able to help me do with my HT - and for creating such a cool program (she's an EE and appreciates your work almost as much as I do!)).

Tex


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Looks good. I like the new design a lot. 

Instead of having everything up at once, you can select which "widgets" are visible (measurement, filters, etc), but the final graph is always visible and very big, which was a limitation of the earlier releases (sometimes hard to see)

I also like the "integrated wizards" in the settings file for things like calibration and such. Very intuitive and easy to use. The help on each panel is nice too.

This will motivate me to use that Behringer 8000 and USB MobilePre sound card I bought three months ago (made sure they worked, but never REQ'd the house with the new toys). 

Good work guys. I too, appreicate all the work that goes into this.

Anth


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

But I JUST started using the OLD version! 

I guess I came in to this hobby at a good time! Now, if Behringer will just start shipping the DSP1124's with ver 1.4 firmware 


Note: If using Linux, so far I'm having to run it as root... I'll see if I can figure out why.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

I just spent an hour trying REW 4.0 on my IB. 

I started from scratch with my BFD and rebuilt a powerful sounding filter set.

Very useful to have all the previous curves instantly available as progress is made. 

There are a lot of really useful advances over the last version. 

4.0 feels much more flexible and intuitive in use. It seems quicker too with lots more information.

Saved graphs are now set to the Shack's preferred posting size too.

It shouldn't take anyone long to start thoroughly enjoying 4.0. Particularly if they have spent any time on earlier releases.

Very nice. Well done, John! :T


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Is there a changelog? Since I'm going to be replacing drivers soon, I'm going to start all over anyway- and the new version certainly sounds like a winner.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow looks verry verry verry good good job thnx


----------



## richidoo (Dec 14, 2006)

*Can't download*

I am trying to download ver 4. Clicking on links to download page, wther from Sonnie's forum post or the REW webpage brings me into a login page, but I am already logged in as evidenced by this post!! :T 
REW3 has been fun to learn and use, looking fwd to ver 4! Thanks for any advice or info on why download links are borked.
Rich

Edit: All fixed, got it downloaded. Thanks Sonnie!
Rich


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

toecheese said:


> Is there a changelog? Since I'm going to be replacing drivers soon, I'm going to start all over anyway- and the new version certainly sounds like a winner.


Pardon my ignorance, but what is a changelog? You already stumped me with "threadcapping" now you got me on another... :nerd: 



richidoo said:


> I am trying to download ver 4. Clicking on links to download page, wther from Sonnie's forum post or the REW webpage brings me into a login page, but I am already logged in as evidenced by this post!! :T


Everything looks okay with your account... not sure what it could be... :dontknow: Just go ahead and login again when you get to the login page.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The changelog (aka change history/revision history) is linked from the REW home page, but it is rather lacking in detail for the V3.29 -> V4.00 step as the full list was just too mind-numbingly long to include, so it just lists a few key items.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

titch-- said:


> I know none of you guys dont know me, but I just wanna say thx for all the hard work you guys must have done for this.
> 
> thx





Hakka said:


> It looks quite different to the previous version. Now I just need to work out were everything is.
> 
> Good work John.
> 
> Harry.





Chrisbee said:


> Three cheers for John M for REW 4.0. :T
> 
> Hip-hip. Hooray!
> 
> ...





texfrazer said:


> Thanks John!
> 
> I can't wait to try out the new 4.0! My wife is also a big fan of yours (thanks to what you've been able to help me do with my HT - and for creating such a cool program (she's an EE and appreciates your work almost as much as I do!)).
> 
> Tex





Anthony said:


> Looks good. I like the new design a lot.
> 
> Instead of having everything up at once, you can select which "widgets" are visible (measurement, filters, etc), but the final graph is always visible and very big, which was a limitation of the earlier releases (sometimes hard to see)
> 
> ...





Gizmo said:


> Wow looks verry verry verry good good job thnx


You're all very welcome :nerd: :bigsmile:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

:dunno: What about me??? 



> _*A special thanks to Shack owner/partner, JohnM (John Mulcahy), for all the time and effort he has dedicated in bringing us an absolutely fabulous room eq software program... *_:T


I was first... :hissyfit: :sob:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry, who are you again? :rofl2: :rofl:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a question of the utmost dumbness . . . 

how do I get the new version to recommend some filter settings? I made my sweep, but can't seem to find the buttons to auto-calibrate and revise the filters.

I do not have a MIDI setup, I just dial them in by hand.

Did I miss something (which is more than likely)? Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I are dumb. I had collapsed the left side tab for the measurements after doing the soundcard cal file. When I did the actual measurement its tab was collapsed and I couldn't see the options below. 

Now I see them. Sheesh, it isn't even 9:00 pm yet . . .


----------



## DrWho (Sep 27, 2006)

If I had them, three thumbs up!
:T :T :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

JohnM said:


> Sorry, who are you again? :rofl2: :rofl:


That hurt... :boxer: ... that was so low I'm having to dig a hole... addle:


----------

